# WMAA Florida State Arnis Camp



## James Miller (Nov 21, 2014)

WMAA Florida State Arnis Camp

When:
April 24, 2015  April 26, 2015 ​
Where:

Pak's Karate of Oceanway
376 New Berlin Road #10
Jacksonville, FL 32218​


----------

